# Hannah



## Twixie (Sep 15, 2014)

I just found out that my beautiful niece was murdered in Thailand..

i'm gutted..

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ies-found-naked-on-koh-tao-beach-9732889.html


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

Shocking and horrible indeed Twixie, your Family is in our prayers.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 15, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Shocking and horrible indeed Twixie, your Family is in our prayers.



Thank you Meanderer...I will have to go and see my sister..but I don't know what to say..sorry..isn't enough..


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh, Twixie; I don't know what to say.....thinking of you.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG Twixie...I cannot believe, it how surreal, I have only just moments ago read about the deaths on the news. I cannot tell you how sorry I am to hear Hannah was your niece, taken so brutally and so young. Your family will never be the same again. R.I.P  Hannah.


----------



## Ina (Sep 15, 2014)

Twixie, All you can do is hug her when she will let you. Being there to take care of daily issues, and maybe the news press, will help her tremendously.  I will add my prayers to Meanderer's and Holly's, and all those who will follow.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Vivjen..she was 23..full of life...didn't take no messing...My sister has just got divorced as well..Husband ran off with a younger model...she must be feeling like the sky has caved in..


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2014)

OH!  How tragic. My condolences.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 15, 2014)

Go see your sister; you don't have to say anything....just be there...


----------



## Debby (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so sorry for your entire family and I just won't even think about what was going through that young couples minds.........deepest sympathies for you all Twixie.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 15, 2014)

Twixie, I'm so sorry for your family's loss. There's probably not much that you can say to your sister, but it will mean the world to her for you to be there. Tragic and sad. Hannah was a beautiful girl.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2014)

Very sad Twixie, my deepest sympathy for you and your family. :rose:


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so sad for you, Twixie.
Time to close ranks as a family to love and support each other.
Take care. :girl_hug:


----------



## Pam (Sep 16, 2014)

So very sorry, Twixie. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Terrible tragedy, such a lovely looking young lady...


----------



## Bee (Sep 16, 2014)

Condolences on your loss Twixie.


----------



## Raven (Sep 16, 2014)

My heartfelt sympathy to you Twixie.
Such a terrible tragedy, your sister will need you to help her through
the heartbreaking loss.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone...my sister has flown to Bangkok with Hannah's older sister....where Hannah's body has been taken..


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 16, 2014)

so very sad. adding my thoughts & prayers to those above.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Thanks everyone...my sister has flown to Bangkok with Hannah's older sister....where Hannah's body has been taken..



So sorry for your family's loss.  I too offer my prayers for healing the pain.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Twixie.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks once again everyone...I am sitting here waiting for the phone to ring..hoping it is my sister...

It did ring..it was a double glazing salesman...:zombie:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Twixie, is there a reason why you can't ring your sister instead of waiting for a call from her? tell me to mind my own business I won't be offended.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 16, 2014)

.




We visited the island of Koh Samui at the beginning of the year.
I have to admit at night time it was a little scary as many people were out and about and some were very intoxicated.
We have crossed it off our places to visit in future.

.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2014)

So sorry, Twixie. Prayers your way. Pappy


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2014)

What a tragedy. Dealing with the death of a young person is awful enough, but such a pointless, violent death
makes it even worse. Your sister will appreciate all your help and love at this time, even if she's immersed in
her own grief.  My condolences.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Twixie, is there a reason why you can't ring your sister instead of waiting fier a call from her? tell me to mind my own business I won't be offended.


I'm not offended..I can't ring her because she is not answering her mobile..I don't want to invade her grief..she will call when she feels able to...apparently the murders were of an extremely violent nature..


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Twixie, just thinking of you and your family. What a tragic waste of young life.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

I had a phone call from my sister in Bangkok..they won't let her see her daughter..too badly damaged and sending for dental records from England..she has been told to ''remember her as she was'' by the British Consulate..


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 16, 2014)

Too young to experience that kind of demise.

Condolences


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

Death comes in many forms..non of us expect it...


----------

